# bee hives



## rebelfarmer (Nov 8, 2006)

im very new to bee hives. i went to an estate auction and bought 6 old hives in good condition. i only payed $10 for the group. i also bought a second hive that was suppost to be a live hive. i payed $15 for it. when i got it home. cracked open the hive. all the bees were bunched up in the middle of hive dead :Bawling: . their was no honey in the hive. i think it was winter kill but i dont want to take a chance. how or what is the best way to clean and disinfect the old hives before i get new bees? 
thanks for any help


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I would send a sample of the brood combs off to Beltsville:

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7472

Other than that, just shake out what bees you can and set them out to see if a swarm shows up


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I personally would stay far away from used equipment of unknown origin since I have no way of knowing what (if any) chemicals were used and what (if any diseases) were/are present in the hive. That said....To directly answer your question- the standard is to remove and burn ALL frames and combs. Use a torch to scorch the inside of the box thoroughly. Replace all the frames with new frames and foundation before putting your bees in. Fouldbrood spores can live for YEARS in old equipment, not worth risking it in my opinion. Good luck with your bees!!

David


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You also can soak the equipment in a strong lye solution for a few days.

 Al


----------



## rebelfarmer (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks for the advice


----------

